#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Gezocht 1x de week of maand schoonmaker op kantoor

## Kenan7

Beste dames,Ik zoek voor minimaal 1x in de week of maand een schoonmaker voor op kantoor. Redelijk grote hal met keuken, wc en kantoor zelf schoonmaak.werkzaamheden: wc, keuken, dweilen hal, tafels en kantoorruimte, tafels en vloer, afstoffen en ramen. graag een reactie als er mensen zijn die dit willen doen. mail me. [email protected]

----------


## Kenan7

nou volgens mkij ben je dan op het evrkeerde adres. Ik kan je zeggen dat ik een man als reactie heb die dit gaat doen  :Smilie: ). Volgens mij ben je zelf een uitbuiter vriend

----------


## zainabatiti

Hebbje al schoonmaakster gevonden ?

----------


## DeGlijdendeRechter

Ik wil het nog steeds wel doen hoor. Ik heb je toen ook al gemaild. Je reageerde niet. Moet het nou echt echt een vrouw zijn? Ik ben een supergoede schoonmaker man. Reageer nou eens op mijn mailtje van ruim zeven jaar geleden.

Fukkin shmayet.

Hoe kansloze mannen in 2003 aan hun trekken wilden komen. Gelukkig hebben we tegenwoordig badoo en tinder voor zulke zieke mensen.

----------

